# maryland



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking for fellow Maryland froggers to trade/sell/buy from.


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm in Rockville but work in VA


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Elkton, MD ( northeast corner boardering DE & PA ) im more into building my collection right now. what do you got, always looking for pairs.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

scoy said:


> Elkton, MD ( northeast corner boardering DE & PA ) im more into building my collection right now. what do you got, always looking for pairs.


As far as adults all i have for sale /trade is a female cobalt and a male t&b auratus.


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Another MD frogger here. Slowly getting back into the addiction after a hiatus of a few years, 2 kids etc. Nothing to trade yet but in time with some luck. Van


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I have byh tads,azureus tads/froglets,and p.vitts tads/froglets.leuc eggs in the viv developing atm. so soon i will have them to offer.still waiting to either pair up the others i have or waiting for them to mature.i still need 1 male cobalts and 1 female t&b auratus to finish the pairing my adults.or a trade for either of the two i need.also interested in feeders other than flies,bean weevils,flour beatles,white springs,and dwarf white isos.also looking for a local place to get bulk pure spirulina algae if anyone knows.


----------

